# 73 Mustang



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Started this a few weeks ago but messed up the yellow paint job. I was so mad I striped it and painted it red. It should be done in about a week.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking good so far :thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Cool ghost flames on the hood.

Mo


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks. I learned that at my printing job using a cut out gloss varnish over a screen matt varnish.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

thundercat....Glad to see your back......'73 Mustang,, Looks Sharp so far.....Post them new Pic's when you get'er done.......

MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

thundercat said:


> Thanks. I learned that at my printing job using a cut out gloss varnish over a screen matt varnish.


Very slick, and _very_ cool, idea :thumbsup: Best of all, it *looks great!* I'll have to try it sometime..... Thanks


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Not my best work, but it looks pretty good.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

So, is this a Recent build you did Thundercat,..Or an older one ?, NICE BUILD,. for sure..



*Ian*


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

I just finished about 2 hours ago. Thanks.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

thundercat......'73 Mustang look's great....Did you scratch build the rollcage, Yourself ??
Nice work.....:thumbsup:

MOE.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

No. Believe it or not the kit came with the roll cage, 4 differnt manifold set ups and 3 types of rims. Found it on ebay.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

thundercat....What kit is it ???? Might have that same one in my stash.....

MOE.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

AMT 73 yellow Mustang.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank's thundercat....Not sure if I've got that one or not,,,But you really did do a great job on your's......Thank's again..

MOE.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you buddy. You should really check in to motortopia some time and see some of the models on there. I would have to give you some names of people to check out, because it's a car site. But there's some really good model builds on there. I brought ewaskew to this site, but he has a lot more pics on motortopia then what he posted.


----------



## ewaskew (Nov 16, 2011)

That came out looking good Thundercat.
I have some more of my models in my album here if anyone want's to look at them,I'm working on getting them there then post some with a write up later
Earl


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Earl, do you have anything new comming up on the other site or this one? And thanks. I'll go check out your album.


----------



## ewaskew (Nov 16, 2011)

thundercat said:


> Earl, do you have anything new comming up on the other site or this one? And thanks. I'll go check out your album.


Nothing new right now tring to get out of the slump and finish some up.
Just ca'nt get in the mood man.
I hope it passes pretty soon.

I have a 55 chevy.69 camaro truck,a mustang truck,a couple of mustang's a 1/12 scale 69camaro,and about four rig's that need to be finished.

I hope to dig some out today a find a good restart point.
Earl


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hay *Earl,... *I realize You don't know me from Adam here dude, But You know, this happens to all of us at deferent points of time out here my friend, as I'm sure your well aware of as well, 
I my self have been in the same predicament for a more then a few weeks now on building ANYTHING my self, And Cant seem to find the drive to even complete a few 
_I HAVE BEEN_ working on as well of even start any new builds, All Any of us can really say is, Give it time I guess, 
The bug will be back and you will be Right back to them Before your even are aware of it really.

And Please let* ANY OF US* know what we can do to help as well in the mean time, we are All happy to do JUST THAT.. *(ANY OF US)* 
.....No one is expecting anything of Any of us as well at any give time, But we are all here to fill in the gaps in with each other while the drive returns, 
So Feel free to Join right in if need be with *ANY OF ARE* conversations on *ANY OF THE THREADS* my friend, OK ?...

(*YOUR ARE WELCOME TO JOIN RIGHT IN)*





*Ian*


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks good although in that era the Mustang had really gone down hill. They looked like station wagons and seemed to get bigger and bigger until they shrank them to the ludicrous Mustang 2. Yours looks great though and turned our quite nice.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Bob. 

As far as getting the erg to build again. I think we just get mentally exhausted and need a break. My wrecker took me 2 years to build. There was so much to that build that I moved on to smaller easier models. After building them for a while I just had to take a break. About a year later I finally finished the wrecker.

I have built so many nice models in the past 2 years, and they kept getting better. Now there getting worse. I think I'm burning myself out and need a break.

Earl. That scratch build of the car carrier you taut me how to do killed me. I'm glad you told me how to do it though. It turned out great.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Everyone needs a break from the hobby now and again. It just plays on you after a while. I know I've gone a year or more without touching a model and they are always right here on my computer desk, right in sight. Sometimes you just can't get motivated to do anything on them, it happens to us all. Take a little time off and when you get the urge to come back and work on something, you will. You will see something that will spark that creative juice and get it to flowing again and you will start building again. Like I said, it happens to us all. Don't sweat it, it will work itself out in the end.

Mo


----------



## ewaskew (Nov 16, 2011)

Ian Anderson said:


> Hay *Earl,... *I realize You don't know me from Adam here dude, But You know, this happens to all of us at deferent points of time out here my friend, as I'm sure your well aware of as well,
> I my self have been in the same predicament for a more then a few weeks now on building ANYTHING my self, And Cant seem to find the drive to even complete a few
> _I HAVE BEEN_ working on as well of even start any new builds, All Any of us can really say is, Give it time I guess,
> The bug will be back and you will be Right back to them Before your even are aware of it really.
> ...


Thanks Ian
I did jump on a couple and got the paint done on the 55 chevy and the interior finished.
I'm planning on a lot of detail work on it before it's finished.

Also painted another custom pick up and plan on finding what I need to build it up today hopefully.
The pick up will be a basic build to get something done.

And yes these slump's come and go with all of us anyone that hasn't went through one hasn't been building very long.

I've been building for 40 year's off and on.

Thundercat I'm glad I could help you with that car hauler and I know how you fill.
As for building good and now not so good.

Remember don't let that bug you it will pass.

I have found that building what I call my best model's became a problem a long time ago.
The reason is I expected all of them to go that way.
I'm out of that now and just build a few planned detailed kit's.

Those little problem's do'nt bother me anymore like a little lint in the paint
or a little slip up with fit issue's.
Anyway I plan on some photo's soon on where my WIP's are at.
Earl


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

My problem is that I'm not working right now, so I'm trying to save money. My paint brushes are shot, so I have problems with detail. I also do better paint jobs in summer. In winter I find myself stripping paint more often. 

In summer there is to much to do, so it's hard to find time to build. In winter I have plenty of time to build but my paint jobs suck.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

thundercat said:


> My problem is that I'm not working right now, so I'm trying to save money. My paint brushes are shot, so I have problems with detail. I also do better paint jobs in summer. In winter I find myself stripping paint more often.
> 
> In summer there is to much to do, so it's hard to find time to build. In winter I have plenty of time to build but my paint jobs suck.


This is the very reason why in the fall I don't get much actual building done. I try to get the majority of a car painted for the upcoming winter. I will just do the paint jobs on several cars, usually five or six, and have them ready for when the winter gets here, that way I have something to build on those days that it's too cold to go out and play in the snow. I can paint the engines and the detail stuff but the body, the chassis, the interior etc. I try to get all of that painted up in the fall and just set it aside for the winter build time.

Mo


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

A guy on Motortopia taut me some tricks that I haven't tried yet. 

I heat my models with a blow drier in winter before I paint. He said to heat some water in the microwave, then soak the spray paint in that for about 10 minutes. Dont make it to hot.

That's the next thing I'm gonna try.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

thundercat said:


> A guy on Motortopia taut me some tricks that I haven't tried yet.
> 
> I heat my models with a blow drier in winter before I paint. He said to heat some water in the microwave, then soak the spray paint in that for about 10 minutes. Dont make it to hot.
> 
> That's the next thing I'm gonna try.


My tap water is pretty hot so I just fill an old 1/2 gallon milk carton with some water, put the can of spray paint in the water, drape a dish towel over the top to hold the heat in, wait about five minutes, then take the can out and dry it off, then paint the body. This helps to thin the paint down in the cold air. Works great! Just remember to dry the can off real quick before painting so you don't chance getting water in your paint job.

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Pretty cool tips there TC, Mo. I've tried the rattlecan in the sink of hot water, but never real serious like. Like the heating up the body with the hair drier. 

There was a post on another forum here on Hobby Talk-- can't remember where-- about the first model we ever built. A lot of guys Dad's built _'their'_ first model....... One guy said his Dad *put the model in the oven*, after painting it, to dry it............*LOL!* Yep-- it _didn't_ come out like it went in 


Been meaning to say how cool your 'Stang looks-- those ghost flames *ROCK!*


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Well that's a tip I forgot to mention. After I get done the spray job I dry it with a blow drier. If you look at the paint job I did on my Snowman rig you can see the gloss it has from blow drying.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

That Mustang came out great Thundercat. There have not been enough kits of that body style. I've got an old built-up to restore. It seriously needs a bigger engine.

The paint tips remind me of a wierd thing I had happen once. I had sprayed a Hardcastle Coyote with Boyd's Black and Bruised purple (I think was the name) and of course it had some texture so I wet sanded it in the sink. Wanted to coat it again quick so I hit it with the blow dryer. To my amazement, the dull wet sanded paint looked like it melted and became glossy. Did a second coat and repeated the process, yielding a pretty good finish. This was all done in one morning.

Don't think I tried it with other paints. The kit was kind of a last minute rush for a local contest. Ted "Chopper" Lear was there and I was telling him this tale and he looked at me like "WTH are you talking about?" LOL. Gotta try that again.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

I told Earl (ewaskew) about that one day on the phone. I dont know if he used it, but his last big rig came out really shinny.

If you want a lot of left over manifold parts, Look on ebay for a yellow AMT Mustang. That's the one I built. I have to find another model to use the left over manifold with the 8 high rise intake pipes.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

thundercat said:


> I told Earl (ewaskew) about that one day on the phone. I dont know if he used it, but his last big rig came out really shinny.
> 
> If you want a lot of left over manifold parts, Look on ebay for a yellow AMT Mustang. That's the one I built. I have to find another model to use the left over manifold with the 8 high rise intake pipes.


Nah, you need to send them injector stacks and the manifold to me so I can put them on my junker Mustang that is waiting to be turned into a short track stock car!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

thundercat said:


> Well that's a tip I forgot to mention. After I get done the spray job I dry it with a blow drier. If you look at the paint job I did on my Snowman rig you can see the gloss it has from blow drying.


Huh, I'll have to try that too ..... Almost sounds like a 1:1 paint job in a booth with heat lamps on it while it's drying. _When_ did you hit your Snowman rig with the blow dryer-- right after spraying it, or did you wait?


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

I over sprayed and blow dried the solvent to the bottom. That caused a drip that I shaved off. When completly dry I touched up the shaved area.

Works best with a fresh can of paint.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Man! Reminds me of the time..... Wow, some 40+ years ago when I worked at a gas station. Some old timer was telling me how he used to paint his cars with a brush! He said he put it on heavy and let it run down-- kind of like you described with the over spraying-- then he just cut off the resulting drips, and he said painting them that way gave a real nice shiny paint job.....


----------



## ewaskew (Nov 16, 2011)

Thundercat I have'nt tried the blowdryer deal.
If you have a place where you can set your model after the paint start's drying,without anyone messing with it.
This is how I do it and it's very simple.

I set it under a desk top lamp and let it bake dry like that for about a day or two.
It has a big lampshade and a 100 watt bulb.

The model set's far enough away from the bulb so it will not harm the paint.
And in smal scale it is the same as baked paint on real car's.
Earl


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Earl. The lamp idea uses to much electric. I DO like the idea, but with the christmas display I have outside I have to be careful with electric. Plus I dont have one of them lamps any more. I dont think I have had one of those lamps since I used to grow pot as a teen. 

John. When you figure paint aint nothing but Pigment, solvent, and mobel, all you have to do is force the solvent out. Useing downward heat you can do that and get a shinny effect. Plan is to get the pigment to stick nice and smooth.

I have never tryed the heating the paint in warm water. 

I just won a 91 Couger model on ebay, so I'm gonna give it a shot. But I'm gonna try all 3 procedures.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Be careful with the heat. This was done by a 100 watt bulb in a clamp light while I was doing washes on the other end of the model. I was holding the tank in my hand and had no idea the front end was melting.










The model had a detailed interior and a lot of delicate stuff outside and I had to saw it apart to fix this. Turned out OK though. Pretty sure there would be no salvaging a car .


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

That sucks. Looks like a really cool build.

I'm gonna stick with my blow drier idea. The only problem I found with that is it blows up a lot of dust and debrise. On my Mustang I had a dirt spot that I scraped out, but I had so much paint on there that the paint just flowed into the scrape. As I continued to blow dry the finish came out nice and smooth.

Were you able to finish the build?


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

ewaskew said:


> Thundercat I have'nt tried the blowdryer deal.
> If you have a place where you can set your model after the paint start's drying,without anyone messing with it.
> This is how I do it and it's very simple.
> 
> ...


I posted a reply, but check this out. I got CorvairJim to join.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

"Were you able to finish the build?"

What, the tank? Yep, after about a year of work, a little heat ray damage wasn't going to stop me.



















This is how it still sits. I generally don't do much damage or stow my tanks out. More of a technical model with some paint weathering. I didn't do the engine compartment but the rest of the interior is there. This *IS* sort of automotive. It has a HUGE Ford V-8 engine. A guy was putting one in a real 69 Mustang recently. It looked like a Zinger model. lol.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Very nicely done! 

I've been fan of the Sherman tank since I first watched *Kelly's Heroes* as a kid (at the Drive-In, if anyone remembers those!). I keep saying that I'm going to build one just like OddBall's Sherman. Maybe one of these days. At the rate I've been building over the last several years, tho....


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Great job. Love the detail. I never built a tank but they look like they would be fun to build.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Griffworks and Thundercat! It's gotta be my best work to date and will probably remain so. Some people take weathering to a whole nother level. I'm just happy to get something on the shelf. I believe the _Kelly's_ tanks started as the same model, with some customizing. Great movie!

Yeah tanks are fun and generally lower stress models.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah, love that movie. Even tho it's tongue-in-cheek, it's one of my favorite WWII movies ever. 

There's a resin conversion kit out there to make at least one of the tanks in Oddballs platoon, BTW. I don't recall details on it, but recall it came out about two or three years ago. Might still be available, if only on eBay. 

Thanks again for sharing the pics of your work.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

I think the hardest model kit out there is the wrecker I built. It took me 2 years with no scratch building. It's just plain hard.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Whew! And I thought the price was the scary part....Cool model though. Looks like an Alaskan Hauler too. Awesome!


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Good eye. How did you know that?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, the pit fenders and the big rack on the front mostly. There was the old AMT Kenworth kit but I'm guessing yours is a newer Revell (?) My eyes aren't that good. lol


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Man that a nice Truck Thunder,.* TAKE IT DOWN* from there, and lets see some better picks here *PLEASE*.....





*Ian*


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Let me go snatch some from motortopia.

The kit is still out there, but without the front rack.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's 2 more.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*'TRICK"....*thats nice....





*Ian*


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm gonna post what Earl did with the same model.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

This is how good Earl is.


----------



## Maxicoop (Dec 17, 2011)

*huh*

is that Earl's rig??:thumbsup:


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes. The guy is awsome.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

That's a cool old wrecker now. That one by Earl is fantastic too, and absolutely hugh! That dang thing takes up the whole tailgate of that truck! You'd have to add a room onto the house if you built two of them!:lol:


----------



## ewaskew (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for showing my car hauler thundercat and all of your nice comment's.
And yes the car hauler is huge 36" long.
Your wrecker is very nice also.
Along with your camaro that thing is nice and clean.

I'm working on a 71 cuda today,hope to have something on the forum later today or tomorrow with detail's of what's been changed because it is not being built box stock.
Earl


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Look forward to seeing it. I know it's going to be awsome.

Selling the 73 Mustang tomarrow, and I hope I get my 91 Cougar today. I have big plans for that.

Did you see racecougar on motortopia? I'm gonna try to do it like his.


----------



## ewaskew (Nov 16, 2011)

No I have'nt seen racecouger's yet.
Earl


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Here you go.


----------



## ewaskew (Nov 16, 2011)

Yea I like that,that will be another cool one


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Hope you get that Cougar-- for Christmas!  

Man, 'Racecougar' looks nasty mean! What's he got in it? Looks like it's ready to pounce on something there...


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Well the guy takes it to the track, so it's gotta be fast. I'll have to get back to you on what he has.


----------

